

Finding John Updike, and Taking His Trash - samclemens
http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/finding-john-updike

======
jlas
The Writer's Almanac had a wonderful podcast on Updike a few years back [1].
It featured his poem "The Blessing"—one of my favorites.

[1]
[http://writersalmanac.publicradio.org/index.php?date=2009/03...](http://writersalmanac.publicradio.org/index.php?date=2009/03/18)

